# df being picked on at work because of our IF



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

i dont know if this is the right place to post but just wanted to get this off my chest....

my darling df is being picked on at work because of our IF, he works in  a place full of complete morons (obviously!) and he is getting so down about it. we have been so strong and coped so well but this is really getting him upset.

it started just after our 2nd mc which was after 1st cycle of ivf , people at his work knew about the treatment and since the mc a few of them have been calling him thoughtless names nd generally taking the micky out of him and our infertility  

it breaks my heart that he is going through this i remind him these idiots no nothing have even given him some quick witted replies, i been a s much support as i can to him and made sure he knows that i love and adore him more than anything in the world but i still feel helpless that there is nothing i can do to make this stop.

why are people so cruel and nasty i just keep thinking what goes around comes around and one day he will have a hard time and how will he feel when people stand by and take the p*ss and treat it as a joke?

L xx


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

That's so horrible, insensitivity and saying the wrong thing is one thing but actually teasing/bullying over something so sensitive is just awful- people  can be such gits- 

really hope you and your DH are ok, 

Good luck, not long till xmas break- does he get some time off?

K x


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

thanks livity   we jut get the bank holidays but at least it gives us a long weekend, i talk to him and he seems to come to but then i know he must be dreading seeing thig guy again tomorrow hopefully he will get fed up or grow up soon and it will stop  

he wont report it because then he will look like a "grass" its so difficult  

L xx


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2009)

L - I have just read your post in complete shock  . What on earth posesses anyone to ridicule someone who is having problems having a family! I just don't get it  . I can't even begin to imagine the sort of things they say. I know men relate to each other and deal with sensitive subjects in different ways to us women but I think it's terrible. I hope these bullies soon get bored or grow up


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

thanks moo, yeah i know some guys just think they are being clever or funny i guess but this perticular one he says is nasty think he has laughed off some of the things said and there are people who are supporting him at work which is good to know and another guy who also has IF issues but it just makes me so angry i hope he is ok today, the thibg that makes me laugh is this guy sounds like a total loser so probably doing it to make himself feel better, df says this guy cant get a girl so im hoping he listens to me and his mates and takes the mick back!!!! knowing df though he will just try ignor eit he is nto as gobby as me!!!

L xx


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

This may sound or seem whimpy but i would encourage your dh to report it especially if it is affecting him as you say. 
Or encourage him to make a declaration along the lines of 'You may all find it funny and somwe of you maybe even enjoying taking the mickey out of my situation but it has now gone beyone a joke now and i would very much appreciate it if you wuld all stop with the silly remarks, comments and teasing if any of you fail to acknowledge my request i wont hesitate to report the behaviour as its gone so far it is now starting to make me ill'.
Hope it gets sorted soon


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

your poor DF- I would also encourage him to report this pratt, maybe a stern talking to with a manager or HR is what he needs to wipe the smile off his face, would be do the same do someone with a physical disability or someone who had just been bereaved of a child ( a mc is painful but we suffer in silence to the outside world as so many people don't know).  Also male factor infertility effects 30-40%of men so like you say there is more than just your df there who will have these issues that this man is tormenting your df about- no wonder the others won't speak about their siutation.

I really hope things improve for your df and your treatment

L x


----------



## Pingu (Sep 7, 2005)

I'm shocked and horrified that your DF has been treated like this in his workplace  

I too would go down the reporting route if things don't get any better. 

Hope it is sorted for you and DF soon.


----------

